# Is there a 32bit version of FreeBSD?



## pstein (Feb 6, 2015)

I want to run FreeBSD on a notebook with only 32bit hardware.

As far as I can see the standard is 64bit FreeBSD.

Is there a 32bit version to download?

Possibly as VmWare image?

Thank you
Peter


----------



## gkontos (Feb 6, 2015)

https://www.freebsd.org/where.html


----------



## pstein (Feb 7, 2015)

gkontos said:


> https://www.freebsd.org/where.html



Thank you.

But one more question:

If I download the i386 VmWare image of v10.1 it has an extension .xz

How can I extract it?


----------



## gkontos (Feb 7, 2015)

Depending on the OS you are using there are many utilities for that. In FreeBSD you can use tar() for example.


----------



## scottro (Feb 7, 2015)

If I remember correctly, on CentOS-6.6, tar wouldn't work.  I had to install a program called xz and then extract with `xz -d myfile.xz`.  Not sure about other systems, I think that the only time I ran into it was on a CentOS system.

Untested on anything, relying on my bad memory and an article I wrote a few years ago.

Ahh, looking at that old article, if it was a tar.xz, then the tar command would work, but if it was a single file, I had to use the `xz -d` command described above.

EDIT:  Original post incorrectly gave the command as xz -x.  tobik posted the correct version and I've edited my post to reflect it.


----------



## Beastie (Feb 7, 2015)

7-zip should work.


----------



## tobik@ (Feb 7, 2015)

scottro said:


> `xz -x myfile.xz`



This should be `xz -d myfile.xz`


----------



## scottro (Feb 7, 2015)

Again, IF I remember correctly, back when I ran into this type of file, 7zip didn't work.  (I don't remember what version, I think it was probably on CentOS-6.x)


----------



## gkontos (Feb 7, 2015)

In CentOS you need to install it with: `yum install xz`


----------

